# Urgence ! Decompresser des fichiers sous Mac OS 9



## backside (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mon travail j'ai besoin d'ouvrir des fichiers créer sous Mac OS 9. Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait encore ça sous la main et puisse me faire ça ?!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## gmaa (18 Mars 2011)

Il faut en dire plus...
Quels fichiers : applis les ayant créés, extensions (s'il y en a - puisque pour apple c'est différent), &#8230;


----------



## backside (18 Mars 2011)

Je ne connais le nom du type de compression mais ma collègue me dit que c'est auto-extractable. Il y a une série de fichiers à copier sur le bureau, et il faut cliquer sur un fichier en particulier qui à une extension en .'M


----------



## gmaa (18 Mars 2011)

backside a dit:


> Je ne connais le nom du type de compression mais ma collègue me dit que c'est auto-extractable. Il y a une série de fichiers à copier sur le bureau, et il faut cliquer sur un fichier en particulier qui à une extension en .'M



.'M = ?    ?

Si ce sont des .sit il se peut que Stuffit sache extraire.
Des .cpt c'est foutu
.doc, .xls, .ppt (fichiers Office et compatibles) on doit pouvoir récupérer des choses.


Sinon trouver quelque part quelqu'un qui tourne encore sous ce système.
Rosetta permettait de faire tourner des logiciels PPC. C'est peut-être une piste.


----------



## backside (18 Mars 2011)

Apparemment les fichiers sont "normaux", et effectivement la solution serait de trouver quelqu'un qui a encore ce vieux dinosaure sous la main et qui pourrait m'ouvrir ça...


----------

